# Wivenhoe Dam 29/9/07



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi e1

My friend that was coming with me to Wivenhoe tommorrow has decided not to go with me tommorrow.

As I am accessing the dam thruough a permit system and I am entitled to take a visitor in with me, I have the visitor spot free.

Anyone want to come out to Wivenhoe tommorrow Morning for a fish with me.

Like last week with HiYo I hope to find some good fish again,

One spot available, any takers? 

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Tomorrows no good to me Sel, Sunday maybe. I am hoping to pick up my key tomorrow  . So I'll see you out there soon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

WayneD said:


> Tomorrows no good to me Sel, Sunday maybe. I am hoping to pick up my key tomorrow  . So I'll see you out there soon.


I'm taking a first timer to the Narrows on Sunday, you can join us there if you want.

Two Days fishing this weekend, I have worked up some browny points 

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

It's a possibility, never been there. What time are you starting on Sunday?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Ah, looks like grumpy's going to Big W by himself, :lol:

I'm packed and ready, still time.'

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Can't believe you didn't get any takers Sel.

Now hurry up and post some photo's of big fish. I want to know that my $60 is going to get me a new PB bass.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

Post a report tommorrow, I'm buggered need sleep.

Yes Wayne I have a new Bass PB of 52cm,

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

8)


----------

